# Chinese F150 knockoff



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Just interesting....

https://www.ford-trucks.com/article...r-knockoff-is-copyright-infringement-defined/


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

I said it a thousand times. The last original idea the Chinese had was gunpowder.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Cant be any worse than a real Ford!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

cjames808 said:


> Cant be any worse than a real Ford!


Too much rear ballast, although could use a bungee cord in the front !!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

cjames808 said:


> Cant be any worse than a real Ford!


"****ters Full"


----------

